

100 Best Places to Work in IT 2008 - systems
http://www.computerworld.com/spring/bp/2008/1

======
swombat
Most of the descriptions of those companies seem to focus on what various
financial benefits they provide. I don't see a big pension contribution as a
particularly good reason to work for an IT firm. Seems to me like this list
was not compiled by an IT guy, or at least not by someone who understands the
motivations of IT guys (even the corporate kind).

~~~
dgabriel
I guess it depends on where you are in your career. Younger or more self-
motivated IT folk will be drawn to exciting opportunities that may not carry
great benefits, while those with families, or those looking to retire in 15
years, will be looking at pensions, health benefits, vacation time, etc.

------
paulleviss
That's a good article for IT'ians

